# Advise to get Jobs



## willthai (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi, just wonder how can I get a jobs in BKK. cause i intend to stay there for good. And can I purchase a condo for myself without using any thai ppl name.

How much does it cost to purchase a 2 bedroom Condo or rent will be better.

As I'm Singaporean wish to stay there. may intend to stay BKK permanebtly.

Pls those who have experience pls let me know how to get PR Status, buying a house and works there.

Thank you


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, big questions there WillThai. Suggest you check out ThaiVisa.com for this info, it will be more up to date than what anyone here can say about how they did it.

Basically, you can get a non-Immigrant Visa (max 1 yr now, unless you buy an Elite Card, then its 5 years (no longer lifetime, but they are cheaper now)) - for Education, Visiting loved ones (Marriage Visa etc) or for business (types 'ED', 'O' and 'B'). For O you need to prove dependace - I.E a Marriage Cert. For ED you need a letter from you Thai College and sanction fruom the MoE (college/Uni should take care of this - for a fee). For 'B' you need a lot of stuff - basically a Job that fits the criteria (i.e. you're allowed to do it here and that the hiring company has the right credntials- paid up capital/Thai Employees etc).

Whichever, you will also need a work permit to work (even for free). You will need a company willing to get one for you for this - or your own company if it falls into the right criteria.

To get PR, you must have lived in Thailand on unb roken Non-Imm VISAs for at least 3 years, have the right income (this depends on your profile - married or not/age/etc). Only 100 people per sountry max are allowed PR. There are interviews and tests too. You will need to show charitable works or some thing t hat shows you love the Thai people/culture/country/etc. You wil still need a WP to work.

Citizenship is harder still and required 10 years at PR (I believe) plus a certain amount of Thai fluency and capital.

As I said, check out TV for detail - or speak to someone like SunBelt Asia (no affiliation).

PR is a hard grind and often not worth doing as it does not give many benefits really that you can't get with Non-Im


----------

